# Help Mini Hobby Model 1/350 CVN-65 Enterprise



## GeorgeJure (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello

I need the membership`s help. I have a Mini Hobby Model 1/350 CVN-65 Enterprise #80501 Model. It was a very Good price. The model is complete with Chinese Manual, with little English text BUT the paint instructions are in Chinese and I don`t speak it.

Can anyone help me with the painting instructions, what colour is on what etc?

Thanks for your help in advance.

George


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

This article is primarily for the Tamiya kit - but, the Mini-Hobby kit is basically a knock-off anyway so...

http://steelnavy.com/CVN65.htm


----------

